# Warmest Baselayer???Under Armor?



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

I actually hate my cold gear underarmor. I'd rather wear a good layer of thermals or long johns. I do like my underarmor heatgear though.. on warm summer afternoons in the 70's its nice.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

yea i am up in the air about under armor..i have actually thoguht about just going to a military surplus and picking up a wool suit...

just need something???


----------



## bassmaster8989 (Oct 2, 2007)

here's the deal with under armor. It works great if you are moving around. When you are walking around and it's cold out, there isn't anything better. 

When you post up in a treestand it is the worst thing. I switched to fleece and wool base-layers and they work great. Long johns and those wool/fleece base layers is the best you can do IMO


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

ya...no walking here..stand hunting only..


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

FirstLite Merino Wool. Awesome stuff.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

under armor not worth the hoot when your in a tree at 15 degrees,,good pair of long johns any day,and wool


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

if you pick up a north face fleece for your second layer it works great. they are lightweight, thin, flexible, and WARM. They are expensive though.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone ever hear of minus 33 merino wool?


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

These suits are great! 

https://www.cdsportswear.com/


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

WVXFORCE said:


> anyone ever hear of minus 33 merino wool?


I have a set, top and bottoms, love them. 
It is MUCH better than UA when sitting on stand.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Underarmor will not keep you warm. Its great if your walking around. But setting still.... no good. 

Get a good merino wool base layer, or something similier. That said. I bought a super pricey Wool Power 400 top and bottom (http://www.3riversarchery.com/Hunti...Sweaters_c50_s222_p247_i962-986X_product.html) I read nothing but great reviews. It is good stuff. But for the price some heavy thermals, or cheaper merino wool base layer would be a better choice IMHO. I like em, but not as great as I expected them to be. Though, my own review is the worst I have read, lol.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

UA Cold Gear is a ripoff. I wish I had known that they named it Cold Gear cuz it keeps you cold. Absolutely no good for stand hunting in WI.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

B-G-K said:


> I actually hate my cold gear underarmor. I'd rather wear a good layer of thermals or long johns. I do like my underarmor heatgear though.. on warm summer afternoons in the 70's its nice.


Yup what he said, if you are looking for warm you want to stay away from Cold Gear


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Merino Wool is AWESOME! Get it for a baselayer...I have a wetsuit with a merino wool lining and I have dove with that suit in some cold water. its a thinnner suit and that thin suit keeps me warmer than thicker suits. Stuff is awesome...

Only complaint I have ever heard of about merino wool is that is hold odors pretty bad.


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the UA 3.0 base layer and I love it. Personally have never wore anything better.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Apr 21, 2008)

I love my under armor cold gear. It won't keep you as warm as wool, or even a thick layer of cotton, but I have had great luck when its really cold layering regular cotton long johns over the UA. The best part about it is its wicking properties when you are headed to the stand, you are dry when you get there.

To each their own I guess


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you looked at the Merino wool Expedition Wt base layer from Scentblocker. It has great reviews. I can get you a top and bottom for $119 shipped. Merino wool is the way to go. What ever you choose. UA just dont work.


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

Haggy50 said:


> FirstLite Merino Wool. Awesome stuff.



I agree!


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

bonehed67 said:


> I use the UA 3.0 base layer and I love it. Personally have never wore anything better.


The base layer 3.0 is alot different than the compression cold gear. It is the warmest thing I've found and I work outside all year long.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I was disappointed in the UA cold gear which I had a few years ago. I ordered a set of merino wool by firstlite and can't wait to try it out this year.
Good Luck


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

cmherrmann said:


> These suits are great!
> 
> https://www.cdsportswear.com/


anyone else try these..i think i have heard of them before


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

heater body suit and wear your UA as your only layer.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i tired that under armor garbage and hated it. actually made me alot colder if your a tree stand hunter.

i went to thermals and im alot happier in the tree


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I have hunted in some pretty cold weather (-40) and also do a fair amount of skiing here in Colorado. The Underarmor Cold gear is great for skiing or active cold weather elk hunting. If you put Marino wool over it, it is also good for stand hunting. I use it as a base layer, and Gore Tex as the outer layer. What is in between depends on conditions. It can vary from a sweatshirt in September to multiple layers of wool and polar fleece in January.

All a base layer is designed to do is wick moisture away to the next layer out. It has little insulation value.


----------



## Cybertech (Apr 4, 2006)

I tried that UA compression garbage also it felt like I was wrapped in shrink wrap and you were suffocating, and not warm either. Wore it one time and never again. This tear I am going to try UA 3.0 base map we will see?


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

For stand hunting try the new stuff from UA...the 1.0, 2.0, or 3.0 would be better...

personally I love Underarmour and compression fit.

No matter what you choose make sure it is a moisture wicking fabric for your first layer. Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I would also recommend getting one size larger on the UA cold gear. If you normally wear a men's large, get an XL. The stuff made in your normal size is just too tight for me.


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

I wear UA cold gear then a windstopper shirt then my predator fleece w/windstopper. Does the trick.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

another vote for minus33.com tops and bottoms. ive got the 400grm stuff = awesome!


----------



## poppa5685 (Jan 29, 2007)

WVXFORCE said:


> anyone else try these..i think i have heard of them before


i purchased a set last year and i think they are well worth the money. i'm a person who seems to always be cold and they worked well for me they are very good at wicking away moisture too.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*UA Cold Gear is a waste of money. If you want the best base layer that will keep you warm merino wool is the way to go.*


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

FallVitals said:


> Underarmor will not keep you warm. Its great if your walking around. But setting still.... no good.
> 
> I am the exact opposite of this, when I put it on in the house I have to be ready to walk right out the door, I get way too hot. I can't wear it and walk around too much with any thing on over it, I get drenched.But when I'm still I'm nice and toasty not too cold or warm. It's got to be cold before I put it on. So on the way in to my stand I pack in my suit and dress at the tree. It works well for me sitting in a tree or ambush site on the ground.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

The key to UA cold gear is your second layer.....if you try to wear cold gear and something loose over it, like a jacket, you will freeze. I wear the cold gear with a second layer of thermal underwear to absorb the moisture from the walk to my stand and it works great. When it gets really cold 30* and below, I keep layering thermals....


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

First Lite Merino Wool is where its at!


----------



## LA Hunter (Mar 3, 2006)

*Coveralls*

Get yourself a set of old fashion insulated coveralls. They aren't as sexy as Merino Wool or Cold Gear but they keep me warm the best on stand. You need layers of air between you and the outside and they will give you that. For about 75 bucks you'll be set for many years.:darkbeer:


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

eyebrowcounter said:


> FallVitals said:
> 
> 
> > Underarmor will not keep you warm. Its great if your walking around. But setting still.... no good.
> ...


----------



## ultraclassic01 (Mar 10, 2006)

Base layer 3.0 for me!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I have my old Army wool undies! Warmer that Polly Pro!

Cold feet? Change your socks when you get in the stand and get settled. Your feet sweat when you walk in and that is why you get cold feet quickly!


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to be a wool and goose down guy until I discovered Patagonia's Capilene and fleece. The polypropilene is a must for wicking away any sweat generated on your way to your stand.

I have 3 sets of poly - Capilene 1 which is a silk weight for early season, Capil3ne 3 which is an outstanding mid-weight, and the military expidition weight from Cabelas with the waffle pattern on the inside. I can only wear this when the temps dip to single digits - it's just too friggin' warm otherwise. 

These polys under 200 weight fleece and my Gore-Tex and I'm good to go. If needed I'll slip a down vest on once on stand.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

WVXFORCE said:


> anyone ever hear of minus 33 merino wool?


I just bought some from essentail appareal dot com, it was 63 to my door for the medium weight after coupons and free shipping.

It is SUPER nice, soft, washed nicely, etc.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

hitman846 said:


> The key to UA cold gear is your second layer.....if you try to wear cold gear and something loose over it, like a jacket, you will freeze. I wear the cold gear with a second layer of thermal underwear to absorb the moisture from the walk to my stand and it works great. When it gets really cold 30* and below, I keep layering thermals....


You hit it right on the head...the reason you feel cold is because as the UA pulls the moisture off your skin it cools you...that is what sweating is for...to cool you...if you dont have something to absorb the moisture you will actually sit in wet clothes...

I wear UA all the time...recently bought cabelas brand of compression with the silver thread...love it also... http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601722&id=0040203 

then I wear another polyester blend insualting layer to absorb moisture further...I wont go in the woods without my UA or Cabelas compression clothes...


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

ttt...man so many to choose from..how about scentblockers expedition weight baselayer


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

OK ... now what. I am in for the Merino Wool ... 

now two questions - 
1) Firstlite or Minus33?
2) 230gram or 400gram?

I live and hunt in central KY (STAND not stalk). I do travel occasionally to MN. I can always unzip a coat a little, but I cannot add once I am in the stand. So I lean toward the 400gram, but I don't want to roast either - sweat then freeze is not a good process. Suggestions?

thanks!!


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

Roskoe said:


> ... I use it as a base layer, and Gore Tex as the outer layer. What is in between depends on conditions. It can vary from a sweatshirt in September to multiple layers of wool and polar fleece in January.
> 
> All a base layer is designed to do is wick moisture away to the next layer out. It has little insulation value.


Roskoe, you nailed it. I take the same approach and stay warm in brutal conditions. 

Base layer - thin, wicking, synthetic w/ X-Static

Outer layer - waterproof/breathable or wool if temps are in the teens or lower 

In between layers - usually some variety of fleece: midweight, heavyweight polartec, with windstopper, with scentlok - mix and match depending on temps and wind speed.

I'm not a UA fan mainly because I can't see spending what they ask for that stuff, but I do appreciate that as a company they and others (like Columbia) aren't afraid to offer camo versions for hunters while other companies shy away due to political correctness risks...


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought one of these for duck hunting and use it for deer as well. Works great.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat602230&hasJS=true


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

WVXFORCE said:


> anyone ever hear of minus 33 merino wool?


thats what i got


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Haggy50 said:


> FirstLite Merino Wool. Awesome stuff.


Always heard the same thing. Merino wool!!!!


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Base stuff*

Joneswares.com makes amazing Merino wool base layers right here in the good old USA. They can do custom as well as "standard" sizing. The gear is based around active folks - running, XC skiing, cycling... But works awesome as a base while hunting as well. I'm really impressed by their stuff. They even have some Merino wool that is woven to also be a wind barrier - pretty cool!

per price point, I'm amazed at Cabelas ECWCS (those initials may be off a little). It's a fleece focused base. I've used it in a variety of weather, and to this point I'm amazed at the wicking ability and warmth it provides. For the price, it's the best Base Ive seen.

Those two products, the Joneswares.com merino wool base layers and the Cabelas ECWCS are awesome products.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

Most of you are going about this all wrong. You should pay attention to Roskoe. A base layer should be used as something that is comfortable and moisture wicking. Patagonia Capilene is my choice of base. The second and third layers are the insulation. The best insulation is air. Air found in loft. Air that traps the heat from your body. Good fleeces and wools that have loft are going to keep you stand hunters warmer. 

Keep that noggin and neck warm and you'll be off to a fast start.

Deja Vu's tip of the week: Get yourself some of those therma-care back wraps. Wear it over your base layer. Those heat pads (like hand warmers or toe warmers) keep that lower back warm and keeps that blood flowing out of the core keeping the rest of your extremities warmer. Keep that core warm, and you will be warm. Don't let that heat escape from your neck and head. Lock it down.


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

I have the polypropylene 1/4 zip top and long john's from Keystone Country Store and they are fantastic. I also bought the Warrior Outdoors wicking arctic stuff last season right at the end of the year, wore it on the coldest hunt I've been on, under the poly and was semi-comfortable. Looking at wool this year or a Heater Body Suit.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Justin Charles


----------

